# How to make the new Type Ds as good as the old ones



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 19, 2008)

So, we've all come to realise that the new Type D cubes are slightly inferior to the older ones. The problem with the new ones is the terrible screws. The core is also pretty crap, but not as bad as the older ones though.

Let's start with a quick comparison of the two Type D cubes. First off, the screws. In the following image, you'll see, from left to right:

1) The New type D screw
2) Type C screw
3) Old Type D screw
4) Type D spring









(thanks lotsofsloths for the pic  )

Here's another shot of the new screws:













The old screws again:








Now, if you got a cube with the OLD screws, you're in luck. I don't think it's all that likely though. If you've got the NEW screws, you'll have a nightmare cube unless you do what i say  

Onto the core. The new core is a black core, as opposed to the white-ish transparent core the old Type D cubes had:








Here's an Old Type D core, New Type D core, and Old Type A core:













The new core has the habit of losing it's plastic like the old ones did:








The Type D (old and new) straight out of the box is a piece of crap. It's horrible to turn, locks up, and the screws unscrew themselves while you solve (the new Type D cubes have this problem). So here's what you'll need:

1) *OLD* Type A core.
2) Some Loctite
3) Lube

1) It was lotsofsloths that came up with the A+D hybrid idea, right? 10 000 high 5's to you dude!  

So, replace the Type D core with an old Type A core. The new Type D core isn't nearly as bad as the old one. I actually think it's great, but not AS great as an old Type A core. 








The trick, here, is to put Loctite on the threads of the screws before you screw them in.








Just a drop or two, and then screw the screws in. Once you've got the whole cube together, adjust the tension so that the cube is more or less how you want it to be. 

Now here's the important step. Ready?

Wait for it...





Keep waiting...




Leave the bloody thing alone  I left mine for about 10 hours. Loctite takes about 24 hours to cure completely though, so you'd be better off leaving it for that length of time.

What loctite does is it makes the screw fit more "snug" in the core. It does NOT glue the screw in. The screw is still easily adjustable, but it will not adjust itself. 

Now you can lube the cube up and work the lube in.

I've tested this method on one of the 7 Type D cubes i just ordered and it seems to have worked perfectly, and that cube is now a beast Type D like the old ones were.


----------



## Faz (Sep 19, 2008)

cool.
dddddddd


----------



## mikeagby (Sep 19, 2008)

to me i dont really feel the difference between an old A core and a new A core. they both feel the same. maybe because im not that fast at solving it. im just a high 40s low 50s solver.


----------



## BinomDreher (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks for this guide DAE_JA_VOO, sounds very promising! Now I only have to find out what this Loctite could be in germany^^
And: I already put some superglue on the screws of one the Ds cube to tighten them in the core (idea came up in anaother thread) - do you think I have a chance to save them also?


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Sep 19, 2008)

lol? My cube has new screws and old core!


----------



## Rawn (Sep 19, 2008)

Wait up so this mean I actually brought a new type D cube two months ago....... Its got a black core with old type screws...... WTF!!!


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 19, 2008)

This sounds very good, I just ordered the new type D and all the stories I heard about.. But now I got hope, the only thing is found some of the loctite.. I will try it!


----------



## Lofty (Sep 19, 2008)

If you live in the US this can be found at your hardware store. I purchased some a very very long time ago for my Rubik's DIY from Lowes


----------



## DavidWoner (Sep 19, 2008)

Lofty said:


> If you live in the US this can be found at your hardware store. I purchased some a very very long time ago for my Rubik's DIY from Lowes



a note for people who are going to lowes for loctite: it will either be on the endcap type things by the cashiers or in the hardware section(usually aisles 1-4). i dont remember how much it cost, but it was reasonably cheap. Lowes employee discount ftw!

also, a HUGE thank you to Dae Ja Voo for making this thread, i will defintely have to try this out. if i get one with new screws though, should i change them out for like type c screws(i hear those are good) or will the loctite be enough?


----------



## Lotsofsloths (Sep 19, 2008)

Nice thread Dae Ja Voo!
I hope this will solve some of the confusion going around


----------



## Fobo911 (Sep 19, 2008)

Lofty said:


> If you live in the US this can be found at your hardware store. I purchased some a very very long time ago for my Rubik's DIY from Lowes



Does this mean you have to be age 18+ to buy loctite?


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 19, 2008)

I'm incredibly dissapointed with the new type D's. I bought 10 of them, and they all SUCK so bad. They were good for the first few days, but recently they all started to break. I sold them to friends, and they are all coming back to me showing me how they all completely fell apart. 
wow... just wow. Way to go cube4you, i trusted you


----------



## flee135 (Sep 19, 2008)

badmephisto said:


> I'm incredibly dissapointed with the new type D's. I bought 10 of them, and they all SUCK so bad. They were good for the first few days, but recently they all started to break. I sold them to friends, and they are all coming back to me showing me how they all completely fell apart.
> wow... just wow. Way to go cube4you, i trusted you



The video you made was helpful though. I'm really upset with the 5 type D's that I have as well...


----------



## badmephisto (Sep 19, 2008)

flee135 said:


> badmephisto said:
> 
> 
> > I'm incredibly dissapointed with the new type D's. I bought 10 of them, and they all SUCK so bad. They were good for the first few days, but recently they all started to break. I sold them to friends, and they are all coming back to me showing me how they all completely fell apart.
> ...



yea i attached an annotation to my video right away. I dont want people getting screwed over by buying these.


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Sep 19, 2008)

are they still out of type ds


----------



## Rama (Sep 19, 2008)

I never liked type D, but now they are even worse!? Incredible!

anyway, I enjoy watching your High Quality pictures DAE_JA_VOO. 
I get the feeling watching arts instead of watching something helpfull.


----------



## fanwuq (Sep 20, 2008)

Rama said:


> I never liked type D, but now they are even worse!? Incredible!
> 
> anyway, I enjoy watching your High Quality pictures DAE_JA_VOO.
> I get the feeling watching arts instead of watching something helpfull.



Agreed. Rama, I remember from somewhere you like type B cubes?


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I never liked type D, but now they are even worse!? Incredible!
> ...



Wasn't that Erik?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 20, 2008)

BinomDreher said:


> And: I already put some superglue on the screws of one the Ds cube to tighten them in the core (idea came up in anaother thread) - do you think I have a chance to save them also?


Yeah, maybe. Depends on how much glue, etc. But if not, just get yourself another core with your next order 




ImNOTnoob said:


> lol? My cube has new screws and old core!


Yeah dude. Some of these cubes have the craziest combinations. One of my cubes had both old AND new screws :confused:





Vault312 said:


> also, a HUGE thank you to Dae Ja Voo for making this thread, i will defintely have to try this out.





Lotsofsloths said:


> Nice thread Dae Ja Voo!



My pleasure guys 




Vault312 said:


> if i get one with new screws though, should i change them out for like type c screws(i hear those are good) or will the loctite be enough?


Well, Loctite works perfectly. The first cube i tried this on is still perfect, no unscrewing screws. I've just done it to the rest of the cubes i ordered.

I don't have a Type C so i have no idea how good/bad their screws happen to be.





badmephisto said:


> I'm incredibly dissapointed with the new type D's. I bought 10 of them, and they all SUCK so bad. They were good for the first few days, but recently they all started to break. I sold them to friends, and they are all coming back to me showing me how they all completely fell apart.
> wow... just wow. Way to go cube4you, i trusted you


I don't find them that bad hey. I can feel that with enough tuning and breaking in, any of the 7 i ordered can be as good as the AMAZING type D i've been using for a few months now. Even with the original "new" type D core, the cubes were great. Not FANTASTIC, but definitely us





Rama said:


> anyway, I enjoy watching your High Quality pictures DAE_JA_VOO.
> I get the feeling watching arts instead of watching something helpfull.


LOL thanks man  I do some other work that gets posted on the net and decent pics are absolutely mandatory. Don't you just hate looking at pics that were taken with "my sister's camera phone"?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 20, 2008)

awesome thread dae ja voo. im going to have 2 try this on the type d i just recently got. I have already swapped the core 4 an old type a core and am probably going to a hardware store to get some loctite as well as some new silicone. I hope this works.


----------



## MistArts (Sep 20, 2008)

I want to try this but I don't live close to a hardware store.

For now I use 

OLD A core
NEW D corners, centers, caps, screws, springs
OLD A edges

Smooth and rough at the same time. Sort of poppy though.


----------



## PatrickJameson (Sep 20, 2008)

I'll have to try this out. I was very disappointed when i got my 3 type D's. My old one (that got stolen >:|) was amazing.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 20, 2008)

quick question dae ja voo. on the other cubes you have done this on, does the loctite still work awesomely???


----------



## Rama (Sep 20, 2008)

fanwuq said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > I never liked type D, but now they are even worse!? Incredible!
> ...



If I had to choose a DIY cube wich are currently being sold I would go for the plain type B(no hybrid). 




DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Rama said:
> 
> 
> > anyway, I enjoy watching your High Quality pictures DAE_JA_VOO.
> ...



Yes!


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 20, 2008)

Rubixcubematt said:


> quick question dae ja voo. on the other cubes you have done this on, does the loctite still work awesomely???



Yep 

Every single cube i've done this to so far (6) is now perfect


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 20, 2008)

> Yep
> 
> Every single cube i've done this to so far (6) is now perfect



awesome, cant wait to try it on my type d. so should i just use any type of loctite glue or a special kind??


----------



## ScottKidder (Sep 20, 2008)

I just received my green type D. It has what look to be Old type screws and a white core, not sure what the older core was but it seems like a great cube to me, not as great at cutting corners as my new type that I also received but pretty fast. Be careful with loctite in the core, loctite attacks certain kinds of plastics.


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 20, 2008)

ScottKidder said:


> I just received my green type D. It has what look to be Old type screws and a white core, not sure what the older core was but it seems like a great cube to me, not as great at cutting corners as my new type that I also received but pretty fast. Be careful with loctite in the core, loctite attacks certain kinds of plastics.



nice try a type a core in it, old 1. anyway i was just making sure about following his tutorial on how to make it as good as the old ones.


----------



## xewgx (Sep 21, 2008)

oh i was going to get the new a core so i should get the old core thanks for the info.


----------



## Cuber2112 (Sep 21, 2008)

Has anyone recently bought some black ones that came with the old screws? If this is the case I might just buy some black Ds. I wonder _if_ they did keep their original screw set this would mean that black ones are better.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 21, 2008)

Cuber2112 said:


> Has anyone recently bought some black ones that came with the old screws? If this is the case I might just buy some black Ds. I wonder _if_ they did keep their original screw set this would mean that black ones are better.


The pattern where there are different screws in different cubes is random. 

And some of the old screws come out of the core too. But some Loctite should cure that problem.


----------



## csshih (Sep 27, 2008)

is that the loctite 242?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 28, 2008)

csshih said:


> is that the loctite 242?



Yep, 242


----------



## Michael_Wee (Sep 29, 2008)

how would you recommend to break in a old type d it seems to have all of the features that the old ones has in your pictures. the only problem that i have is that the cube is crap i have lubed it but to no effect. i got it straight off the guy that runs cube 4 you in shanghai


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 29, 2008)

DAE JA VOO, do you use the type A or the type D screws? and make this any difference?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 29, 2008)

Littlegupper said:


> DAE JA VOO, do you use the type A or the type D screws? and make this any difference?



Type D screws. I haven't tried the A screws, because the D screws do the trick just fine


----------



## Jhong253 (Sep 29, 2008)

Dae Ja Voo -- What's the best way to break in a type D? I have the new type D -- just got it a month ago -- and it locks up like crazy. I'm hoping to get the old type A core in a month. Would the old type A core + Type D solve everything or do I have to break in the cube as well?


----------



## Littlegupper (Sep 29, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Littlegupper said:
> 
> 
> > DAE JA VOO, do you use the type A or the type D screws? and make this any difference?
> ...



Oke, thanks for your reaction. I will try that. I have purchased Bison Lock Bond because in Holland they don't sell loctite anymore.


----------



## qinbomaster (Sep 29, 2008)

ｈｅｙ　ｉ　ｍａｎａｇｅｄ　ｔｏ　ｇｅｔ　ａｎ　ｏｌｄ　ｔｙｐｅ　Ｄ　ｅｖｅｒｙｔｈｉｎｇ　ｗｉｔｈ　ａｎ　ｏｌｄ　ｔｙｐｅ　Ａ　ｃｏｒｅ，　ｓｏ　ｉ　ｇｕｅｓｓ　ｉ　ｌｕｃｋｅｄ　ｏｕｔ　ＢＵＴ

ｆｏｒ　ｓｏｍｅ　ｒｅａｓｏｎ，　ｔｈｅ　ｃｕｂｅ　ｉｓ　ｌｏｃｋｙ，　ｃａｎ　ａｎｙｏｎｅ　ｔｅｌｌ　ｍｅ　ｈｏｗ　ｔｉｇｈｔ　ｏｆ　ａ　ｓｃｒｅｗ　ｔｅｎｓｉｏｎ　ｔｈｅｙ　ｕｓｅ？　ｉ＇ｖｅ　ｔｒｉｅｄ　ｔｉｇｈｔ，　ｌｏｏｓｅ，　ｍｅｄｉｕｍ，　ａｎｄ　ｎｏｔｈｉｎｇ　ｓｅｅｍｓ　ｔｏ　ｗｏｒｋ．　ｔｈｅ　ｐｉｅｃｅｓ　ｓｅｅｍ　ｔｏ　ｓｅｐａｒａｔｅ　ａｎｄ　ｈｉｔ　ａｇａｉｎｓｔ　ｅａｃｈ　ｏｔｈｅｒ　ａｔ　ｉｎａｐｐｒｏｐｒｉａｔｅ　ｔｉｍｅｓ．　ｆｒａｎｋｌｙ，　ｍｙ　ｏｌｄ　ｔｙｐｅ　Ｄ　ｗｉｔｈ　Ａ　ｃｏｒｅ　ｉｓ　ｍｙ　ｗｏｒｓｔ　ｃｕｂｅ．　Ｏ＿Ｏ


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 30, 2008)

Does it have to be Loctite? I know of another threadlocker that's not of Loctite brand.


----------



## PCwizCube (Sep 30, 2008)

I looked at the Puzzleproz forums... and saw this..


> The problem with this is that it leaves too much extra space for the screw, allowing the cubie to shift and preventing it from turning optimally.
> 
> It can also cause some 'unwinding' which can be annoying.


http://www.puzzleproz.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=627

That means the new screws are worse than the old ones, not just because of the screws coming out problem.

Maybe you can mold the old screws, or buy some washers that fit the new screws? What do you guys think?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Sep 30, 2008)

jhong253 said:


> Dae Ja Voo -- What's the best way to break in a type D? I have the new type D -- just got it a month ago -- and it locks up like crazy. I'm hoping to get the old type A core in a month. Would the old type A core + Type D solve everything or do I have to break in the cube as well?



Well, my D cubes are fantastic once i've changed the core and lubed them, even those that aren't yet broken in, so once you replace the core, your cube should be great 





Vulosity said:


> Does it have to be Loctite? I know of another threadlocker that's not of Loctite brand.


Well, any thread locking "tool" should work.


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 2, 2008)

DAE_JA_VOO said:


> Vulosity said:
> 
> 
> > Does it have to be Loctite? I know of another threadlocker that's not of Loctite brand.
> ...



I used Bison Lock Bond because they dont sell loctite anymore in Holland but it also works fine, so it doesn't have to be Loctite


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 3, 2008)

the black type d that i got a few weeks back..it's the new screws but they dont unscrew themselves though...

but i hate it...it locks up too much! the pieces are so freaking loose and the whole cube is so flimsy..the cubies bang into each other at the corners as i turn..if you get what i mean..
and the screws are already tightened to the max


----------



## PCwizCube (Oct 3, 2008)

amostay2004 said:


> the black type d that i got a few weeks back..it's the new screws but they dont unscrew themselves though...
> 
> but i hate it...it locks up too much! the pieces are so freaking loose and the whole cube is so flimsy..the cubies bang into each other at the corners as i turn..if you get what i mean..
> and the screws are already tightened to the max


The reason why the cube fells so flimsy is because of the new screws
http://www.puzzleproz.com/forums/viewtopic.php?t=627


----------



## kickinwing2112 (Oct 5, 2008)

Red loctite seems too much. How adjustable are the screws after you put it in?


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Oct 5, 2008)

kickinwing2112 said:


> Red loctite seems too much. How adjustable are the screws after you put it in?




They're as adjustable as they are supposed to be. The loctite just stops them from being SO adjustable that they fall out.


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 5, 2008)

the black type D that i have...SUCK. period.
i gave up on it. lol


----------



## King (Oct 7, 2008)

my type D is a bit weird. i have the new type d core but the old screws


----------



## Vulosity (Oct 7, 2008)

Some type (d)'s are like that.


----------



## endless_akatsuki (Oct 8, 2008)

hmmm...I'm getting a little paranoid because I've ordered 3 YUGA (d) cubes from 9spuzzles and I don't know how they'll turn out


----------



## Neutrals01 (Oct 20, 2008)

just got my type D today...the funny thing is that it have 2 old screws and 4 new screws... so I use the 2 old screws for my bottom and top layer..my side layer with the new screws and use loctide..


----------



## SH4 (Oct 20, 2008)

Damn it. Just when I thought I was safe ordering some Type Ds... Now we have "new" Type Ds, and "old" Type Ds. WHY do they have to keep changing ****?!


----------



## dinki1968 (Oct 28, 2008)

Sorry if I revived this topic, but I just want to share to you what I did with my Type D (old), yes, even old type d's loosens the screws by itself, so what I did, I wrap an Aluminum foil to the thread of the screw, press it until the thread is visible to the Aluminum foil, or if the thread is like molded into the aluminum foil. Then just screw it in. weeee. I hope I made sense to you guys.


----------



## Littlegupper (Oct 28, 2008)

dinki1968 said:


> Sorry if I revived this topic, but I just want to share to you what I did with my Type D (old), yes, even old type d's loosens the screws by itself, so what I did, I wrap an Aluminum foil to the thread of the screw, press it until the thread is visible to the Aluminum foil, or if the thread is like molded into the aluminum foil. Then just screw it in. weeee. I hope I made sense to you guys.



Nice to hear a other way because the loctite doens't work for me:confused: I will try that method Dinki


----------



## Jhong253 (Oct 31, 2008)

just ordered some Old Type A cores... as soon as they come in, I plan to switch my new type D core with it... 

*BUT* I have a problem... I put a ton of super glue on one of the screws (an idea suggested by another thread) because that side kept loosening itself. Does anyone know if this will be a problem? Would the excessive glue basically ruin the type A cores? What should I do? Got any ideas?


----------



## amostay2004 (Oct 31, 2008)

Even after switching my black D's screws with the old screws, my type D still sucks as it's really loose even after tightening to the very maximum (in fact i think i overtightened the screws). The pieces bang into each other easily and pops easily as well.

Type D SUCKS!!!


----------



## Rune (Oct 31, 2008)

I cut off one "wreath" of the screw and the cube works perfectly. (With d-core).


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 31, 2008)

You cut off one wreath on the new screws? how would that help?


----------



## Rune (Oct 31, 2008)

The screw is from the beginning too long. Cutting off some part of a mm, you can drive it longer in and the cube will tighten.


----------



## amostay2004 (Nov 1, 2008)

How do you cut the screw?
How about putting washers to make it tighter?


----------



## Rune (Nov 1, 2008)

There are such tools, wich easily cut steel wires. Unfortunately, I don´t know, how they are called in English.
I have tested with two washers (instead of one). It helps, but you don´t get the same stability in the cube as with shortened screws.


----------

